# William Perkins on erroneous views of predestination



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 1, 2022)

... _Answ._ But this opinion is a mere invention of man’s brain; for whereas they say, that God by a second act of his will acknowledgeth some for his own, and not others, upon the foresight of their faith and unbelief, whereas by his first will he would have all men to be saved, it is not true; for the first will of God, is to know some, and not to know others: the ground whereof, is his good pleasure alone, and no foreseen works in them. And therefore it cannot be, that he should will all men to be saved equally, _Cain_ as well as _Abel_,_ Judas_ as well as _Peter._ Again, their opinion confutes it self, for God foresees men’s faith and unbelief, because he hath decreed the same, and his decree depends upon his own will alone: and therefore unless we make the same thing in the same respect, both the cause and the effect, we cannot make foreseen works the ground of difference between man and man. ...

For more, see William Perkins on erroneous views of predestination.


----------

